# Grazing Alfalfa After a Frost



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

How long does everyone wait after a good frost till you let your cattle in to graze? Hit -7 C 1 night and -5 C the next. Need to put them out, ran out of pasture and don't want to start feeding yet.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

See the following:

http://www.cattlenet...-131819458.html

You would be wise to begin feeding hay for these few days while waiting, and then ensure that the cattle eat their fill of hay before you allow them to begin grazing the frosted alfalfa. Other directions are provided in the article.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

I just turned mine out on our alfalfa yesterday. We also had 2 nights of freezing temps. I usually wait until the plants start to wilt after freezing before turning them out in it. If it hasn't wilted, I wait. We also make sure that they have access to corn stalk or other non-bloating forage that they will eat before the alfalfa. Believe it or not, my cows usually go for a fresh corn stalk bale before going for the alfalfa.


----------

